# Treatment for Pineconing



## chix0r

> Housing
> What size is your tank? 3.5 gal
> What temperature is your tank? 77-79 degrees
> Does your tank have a filter? Yes
> Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
> Is your tank heated? Yes
> What tank mates does your betta fish live with? Two java ferns
> 
> Food
> 2-3 Omega Betta Buffet Pellets twice a day, 2 freeze-dried bloodworms in place of 1 meal once a week, fasting 1 day a week
> 
> Maintenance
> How often do you perform a water change? Twice a week
> What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50%
> What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Water conditioner


I've been concerned for a while that my betta might be bloated, but it wasn't too bad. He's always been very active, and that hasn't changed. He still eats like a champ. He never has pooped much, but it still looks normal.

Today, though, I noticed that he's definitely pineconing. What should I do?

If I need to QT him, I don't have anything to put him in except the betta cup he came in. Should I get something else?


----------



## EvilVOG

that is definately pineconing. the most clear picture of it i've seen too.

This is from the sticky...


> Dropsy
> •Symptoms: Your betta will have a bloated belly and raised scales. They will look like a pine cone. This is usually a fatal disease caused by an internal bacterial infection resulting in internal organ failure but many have had success bringing fish back when treated quickly.
> Early Symptoms: Swollen eyes (important), Gray belly (important), Clamped fins, Lethargy. If your fish has swollen eyes and a gray belly, I suggest that you treat it for Dropsy.
> •Treatment: If you spot the early signs of Dropsy then treat him/her with ES at 1-2tsp/gal and Jungle’s Anti-Parasite pellets while performing 100% daily water changes. It helps to increase the temperature to 84*F. If he/she has begun Pineconning then do the full course as described below:
> Performing daily 100% water changes. Increase the temperature to 84*F. Add 1-2 tsp/gal Epsom Salt. Use API General Cure OR API Erythromycin OR Maracyn II and/or Maracyn for best results. Feed something containing Metronidazole, for example, Jungle’s Anti-Parasite pellets. If caught early, Dropsy is curable.


The only one up there that had pineconing in it... The store cup should be okay if you have no other option. I would give him the 1tsp ep salt and 84 degree water, a day or a half day of that won't hurt while we wait for someone with a more specific answer.


----------



## Pataflafla

Bring the water temperature to 84, slowly bring him up to 3 tsp/gal epsom salt over two days, and if you can start him on both Maracyn 1 and 2.

For him to be pine coning that's usually indicative of an internal infection of the organs or kidneys.


----------



## Myates

Fish pine cone for a few different illnesses (not always dropsy, but dropsy is usually the most common when they do pine cone).. pine coning is usually the sign, the last sign.. that the internal organs are shutting down. 
I'm sorry to say that he most likely won't last for another day.. but you can try the Epsom Salt and such that Pata had mentioned, but again, I'm sorry.. it may not work. It's very rare for one to be brought back from that stage.


----------



## chix0r

Okay, I'll try that. I'll get a little .5 or 1-gal betta container to treat him in, too.


----------



## chix0r

I got a 1-gallon bowl to treat him in, and I've got him up to 3 tsp of Epsom salt. I've been treating him with Maracyn 2 since Saturday; today will be day 5 of treatment.

No improvement, and he seems to be getting worse. He's only been eating a little, and yesterday he didn't eat anything at all. I bought some of Jungle's anti-parasite food, but he won't eat it or his normal food.

It's so sad to have him be sick! I'm going to start the 5-day course of Maracyn again tomorrow, but should I still keep doing the Epsom salt?


----------



## Pitluvs

I have no advice, just wanted to say I'm sorry your little dude is sick  I've had one with pineconing before, she didn't make it. I do have one that had pineconing with his previous owner and he did survive. I hope your little guy pulls through.


----------



## Myates

Go ahead and keep him in Epsom while on Maracyn- Epsom is gentle and won't affect the medication.


----------

